# hey :o)



## mckitty (Dec 6, 2003)

kewl place you have here im new (obviously) n in glasgow scotland...anyone else from the uk ?


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the forum mckitty  usa here.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome! We have at least one other Scottish member and several English ones, but I can't remember all the names--just browse through Meet My Kitty and you're sure to see some!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

hey, im allllllllllllllll the way down the other end in cornwall 
welcome

although i do have scottish blood in me, my dad is scottish.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My whole family was born in the UK, Glasgow and Bradninch, near Exeter-in Devon. I have a fierce Scottish brogue when I want to, but I was born in the USA. Welcome. Bide a wee.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, McKitty


----------

